# New member



## bosone (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm here after an invitation on this forum by Frederick Russ: thank you for letting me know this place!

i'm an hobbyst musician who has a degree in physics and works (for now! my grant will end in march) in a research laboratory in Italy on the material science topic.

you can listen to what i made on my site
www.alchemystudio.it

where you can listen to my music, download some samples, read some tutorial (i wrote some excellent lesson on how to use the "old" gigasampler!) and more!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.! Nice seeing you here (and thanks for the free samples found on your site!)


----------



## Mike M (Sep 20, 2004)

A Musical Physician? Great! Welcome to V.I.! :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome Matteo.
The Mighty Hits sound great...but I think I already posted that on Sonic


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Matteo,

Welcome and great job on the Mighty Hits! What's next? 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------

